
Accidents at Virgin Galactic, Orbital Sciences Show Hurdles for Private Space - cryptoz
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/04/business/in-traveling-to-the-stars-risk-and-cost.html
======
cjo
> You have personalities like Richard Branson and Elon Musk and Jeff Bezos,
> who are not engineers.

Elon Musk has a BS in Physics, Jeff Bezos has an engineering degree
(electrical/computer science.) Maybe they never got their PE licenses but they
have strong enough technical backgrounds to grasp the science of what they're
doing.

